# Game 14: Spurs @ Sonics



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

The spurs will look to continue their road dominance tonight when they visit seattle to take on the sonics. 

the spurs are the only team left in the league that is undefeated on the road. seattle's defense is not that good so if they spurs fall behind, they should be able to comeback.

match up to watch: Ray Allen vs Bruce Bowen


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Michael Finley is starting in place of Manu tonight. He suffered a back bruise during the Mavs game.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I say the main match-up is Parker v.s. Ridnour. There's no way that Luke can guard Tony, and if Tony can exploit that he should have himself a big game tonight.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

LineOFire said:


> Michael Finley is starting in place of Manu tonight. He suffered a back bruise during the Mavs game.


that sucks. i hope he heals quickly. he spent so much time injured last season he never really got comfortable in the offense.

tim duncan is tearing it up in the first half. 3-4 FG, 4-4 FT, 9 rebounds, and 3 assists (and 5 turnovers). barry continues his hot shooting, 4-6 from the field including 3-5 from deep. finley is shooting 50% from the field and from beyond the arc. Oberto is 3-4 for 6 points to go along with 4 rebounds. then there is tony. 3-9 from the field for 6 points. really makes you wonder why he is leading the team in FGA today when everyone is shooting so well. he's only dished out 2 assists. lewis and allen are the only 2 sonics who have been notable on offense, each with 8 points. allen hasnt attempted a 3 pointer in the game, which is surprising. also, im not watching the game, but it doesnt appear that bowen has injured allen or that allen has tried to beat the crap out of bowen, which is a positive.

spurs are up 49-39 at the half. looks like they wont have to deal with making a great comeback tonight. and there road streak looks like it is in no danger.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Spurs start out the second half with a little run. Fabricio and Tim work so well together it's amazing.

The commentator opposite Bill Land tonight likes to say "we"/"us"/"our" when's he's talking about the Spurs. It's kinda getting annoying.



Pimped Out said:


> also, im not watching the game, but it doesnt appear that bowen has injured allen or that allen has tried to beat the crap out of bowen, which is a positive.


Not yet.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

LineOFire said:


> Spurs start out the second half with a little run. Fabricio and Tim work so well together it's amazing.
> 
> The commentator opposite Bill Land tonight likes to say "we"/"us"/"our" when's he's talking about the Spurs. It's kinda getting annoying.
> 
> ...


fabricio is shooting 7-8 for 16 points. i sure hope he is starting on my fantasy team.

i remember that one of the commentators for either the bulls or heat (for some reason i dont remember which) always referred to his team as we/us/our and i found it really annoying. 

Ray allen is making a come back. 11 points in the first 7 minutes of the third. still no 3 pointers for ray though. i guess if he doesnt take jump shots he thinks it will be harder for bowen to undercut him :biggrin:


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Sonics go on a 6-0 run and are now back within single digit 61 - 52.

One thing I hate seeing is all the TO's that Duncan gets. Whenever he's backing down his defender in the post he exposes the ball too much and gets it stolen far too often. Six turnovers already and it's still the third quarter. Almost four turnovers a game is way too much for a big man.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> i remember that one of the commentators for either the bulls or heat (for some reason i dont remember which) always referred to his team as we/us/our and i found it really annoying.


Yeah, it's usually Sean Elliot doing the color commentary. I just hope this new guy isn't a permanent addition to the team.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

hahah, goodness gracious. I don't know which shot has been crazier, luke shooting while sitting down, or collison banking that alley-oop attempt off the backboard and in.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

LineOFire said:


> Yeah, it's usually Sean Elliot doing the color commentary. I just hope this new guy isn't a permanent addition to the team.


i havent heard anything about elliot being fired or quitting so im assuming he is just taking some time off.

a collapse against seattle would just be bad.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

The lead is back up to 10 after a couple of big 3's by Big Shot Bob and an amazing finish by Tony.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Spurs end the fourth with a 22 to 5 run and finish the game easily. Good thing too because I did not have the stomach for another close game.:biggrin:

San Antonio Spurs - 98
Seattle Supersonics - 78


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

San Antonio's Duncan reaches 15,000-point mark

SEATTLE -- San Antonio's Tim Duncan became the third player in Spurs history to reach 15,000 points, accomplishing the feat Sunday night against Seattle.

Read More...

It took him a little over 9 seasons at 22.1 points per game to get to 15,000. If he keeps around that same average it should take him 3-4 seasons to surpass David Robinson as the team's leading scorer of all-time. Congrats to Tim and good luck to Michael Finley on his quest for 15,000 too!


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

sweet!

i agree with you guys about the commentator. i dont know, it seemed like he was getting into too much detail and talked a lot when i wanted him to stfu so i can watch the game. but i didnt check out his first half performance, maybe he was better then?


----------

